# opions on 1/4m for ser stock



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

I ran three times at grand bend motorplex and this was my best time. I wanted to do more runs but my buddy wanted to go home so i had to quit after the third run. I ran everything stock, no aftermarket parks of any kind. I would just like some opions from you guys if this is good or should be better. From my personal view i think it should have been better. My r/t was slow, so i think i could have beaten this time by half a second. 

My first run was 17.581 secs. R/T - .721 This was my first time on the track 
second run was 16.349 secs. R/T - .670

Third run shown below.


----------



## isaiah (Jul 5, 2005)

*first timmer*

try launching it around 3000


lukeg said:


> I ran three times at grand bend motorplex and this was my best time. I wanted to do more runs but my buddy wanted to go home so i had to quit after the third run. I ran everything stock, no aftermarket parks of any kind. I would just like some opions from you guys if this is good or should be better. From my personal view i think it should have been better. My r/t was slow, so i think i could have beaten this time by half a second.
> 
> My first run was 17.581 secs. R/T - .721 This was my first time on the track
> second run was 16.349 secs. R/T - .670
> ...


----------



## lukeg (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the pointer, I am going to the track again on august 5th, so we'll see then what time i get.


----------

